# glphosate- alfalfa weed control



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone try a glyphosate applicaiton on alfalfa for early spring weed control before the alfalfa comes out of dormancy?


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

we have done it with good results. you just don't have much plant material for the spray to be absorbed on. we have had the best results on cheat grass control.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, can you give me some more details about how you did it. Time of year, rates and so forth, crop injury. We have a new invasive grass called roughstalk bluegrass that is raising havoc. I also have some knappweed, and Canada thistle problems. Thinking of some Velpar but it is not labeled as controlling it and all as I hear is that it may give partial control. And Velpar is pretty pricey.


----------



## bordercollie (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I understand that Valpar while expensive will also kill trees within so many yards. I forget the amount of solution per acre but it quite a bit, and then you shouldn't graze it for around 60 days. I chose not to use it. I wonder if a weed wiper would work with Round up .? I am considering getting one of the "rolling" ones but info on the actual effectiveness is hard to find unless it is supplied by the sellers.I spray Grazon down here in the South to control many weeds- It has residual and you can see the places I missed most of the summer as long streaks of weeds.I put it out at about 12 gallons mix per acre using 2 1/2 pt chemical per acre in the mix. Have a good day, Bordercollie


----------



## John (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea on how to control or eradicate wild onion from alfalfa/timothy stands? Upstate NY


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

John,
Do you have any pictures of this? I'm just across the river in Ontario and am wondering if we call it something else, or has it not jumped the border yet?

Jim


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

bordercollie said:


> Hi, I understand that Valpar while expensive will also kill trees within so many yards. I forget the amount of solution per acre but it quite a bit, and then you shouldn't graze it for around 60 days. I chose not to use it. I wonder if a weed wiper would work with Round up .? I am considering getting one of the "rolling" ones but info on the actual effectiveness is hard to find unless it is supplied by the sellers.I spray Grazon down here in the South to control many weeds- It has residual and you can see the places I missed most of the summer as long streaks of weeds.I put it out at about 12 gallons mix per acre using 2 1/2 pt chemical per acre in the mix. Have a good day, Bordercollie


Round up is the recommended product for use with a weed wiper. I borrowed one from a neighbor to use on Canada thistle in alfalfa. Of course in order to use it you have to wait for the weed to get taller then the forage crop. I am looking to kill the knapweed in the roseatte stage.


----------



## bordercollie (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks hayray, I have been boom spraying Grazon for many years and find it effective for most weeds down here in Miss. I would like to get one of the wipers that rotate but don't want to spend 3000-6000 on one based on the sellers word when a homemade one might work as well. Any thoughts on this? There are several new chemicals available depending on location which might work on your weed. Have you checked with the county agent? I get a lot of info from mine. I got my restricted use chemical license several years ago and haven't researched new chemicals lately. You might could check with Dow AgroSciences dot com.Could you direct us to a picture of this weed? Good luck, Bordercollie


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

By no means do you need to spend that kind of money, they are cheap to make. I made one out of galvinized pipe threaded through a cattle back rubber and used a small electric sprayer to pump spray into it but that did not work real well and I used 2, 4 D and that does not wick well. I borrowed a Speidel weed wiper from a neighbor and that is the style that has been around a lot of years, you can look that up on the internet. I also saw a website, seems it is something to do with Georgia Extension, they have a description on how to make a weed wiper. It is basically PVC pipe with holes drilled in it and then caped off with a valve that you can open to let air in and then canvas is taped onto the PVC around the whole pipe, this gets saturated.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Best guess is to look up the herbicide labels on line of some of these to see if they are labeled to control wild onion. Buctril, 2, 4 D B or Butyrac, Prowl H2O, . Some others that may offer control but will stunt or kill the grasses are Pursuit and Raptor. Alot of times these are not that good on grass control so your grasses come right back.


----------



## bordercollie (Mar 13, 2010)

Hayray, I have to say it has been my experience that where ever I used Round up, Weeds were sure to follow back since there is no residual with Round up.- Until all of the weed seeds in the ground are used up anyway.It would probably help you get off to a good start though.As long as what you want to kill is green I like round up. We use a product called msma in the yard but it contains arsenic so it wouldn't do on areas to be grazed. But it does control a lot of weeds and onions- If I remember correctly it kills clover as does Grazon- Grazon will also kill cotton-tomatoes etc by drift !but man it is great for pastures- curling up thistles, bitterweed and most all undesirables- check label though. Bordercollie


----------



## kamper24T (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an alfalfa field that borders a grove one one side for a couple hundred feet. Can I spread Velpar on my alfalfa without damaging it? It says not to cut it for 60 days after application but it would be worth leaving it stand if it would be weed free the rest of the time. Has anyone used Velpar on stands of pure alfalfa before?


----------

